# Good reading...



## Gologit (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www2.worksafebc.com/Publicat...&_from=publications.healthandsafetycentre.org


----------



## Nuzzy (Feb 20, 2014)

Sobering reminders. Think I'll be cherry picking some of those and compiling into a single pdf to send out to some friends.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


> Sobering reminders. Think I'll be cherry picking some of those and compiling into a single pdf to send out to some friends.



Probably a good idea. Notice how the majority of fatalities are "crush" injuries? Everybody figures that if they wear enough PPE that they'll be bullet proof. PPE is good, it helps prevent a lot of saw injuries and minor head bumps but notice how few injuries are from the saw itself.
That's not to say a saw won't bite, it sure as hell will. But too many people with more enthusiasm than actual experience forget about the weight and force and sudden movement of logs. A little reminder never hurts.


----------



## Nuzzy (Feb 20, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Probably a good idea. Notice how the majority of fatalities are "crush" injuries? Everybody figures that if they wear enough PPE that they'll be bullet proof. PPE is good, it helps prevent a lot of saw injuries and minor head bumps but notice too how few injuries are from the saw itself.
> That's not to say a saw won't bite, it sure as hell will. But too many people with more enthusiasm than actual experience forget about the weight and force and sudden movement of logs. A little reminder never hurts.




Yeah, a lot of logs moving/spinning/pivoting once bucked. Root wads moving around too. And then all the dead snag related issues... It's stuff that you hear about, and have a cursory knowledge of, but that puts a real death tag on it.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## imagineero (Mar 12, 2014)

This ought to be a sticky. Some of the 'lessons' are a little unrealistic though, like "do not work below hung up trees" "never work below a suspended log" etc. Still, a lot of good lessons in there. I was surprised at the number of truck driver fatalities!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 13, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Probably a good idea. Notice how the majority of fatalities are "crush" injuries? Everybody figures that if they wear enough PPE that they'll be bullet proof. PPE is good, it helps prevent a lot of saw injuries and minor head bumps but notice how few injuries are from the saw itself.
> That's not to say a saw won't bite, it sure as hell will. But too many people with more enthusiasm than actual experience forget about the weight and force and sudden movement of logs. A little reminder never hurts.


PPE is great, but yur right, it does not stop the big stuff. Had a guy working for me years ago who kept running into the LZ as I was dumpin' 20" dia 3-4ft oak bombs from about 35-40ft. I yelled at him about it and he responded with "I gotta hard hat on"..........

Also had my best friends brother out with me, took off his chaps when I left to go bid. We were re-claiming a back yard for a vet. Over grown brush. He had a 026 and was slicing the stuff of at the base. Cut his knee open, down to bone. Chaps laying about 20ft away.


----------



## JanThorCro (Mar 23, 2014)

BA - BUMP

Good reading. They've some good videos as well. One on bucking that is a bit oversized for what most of us will ever do, but informative about Top Binds, Bottom Binds & Pivot Points.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 23, 2014)

The videos are pretty good, except I see a lot of walking around with running saws and brakes not set.
Yea, I used to do it too, but I had a ground foreman that beat it out of me. Thank you Nate.


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## 4x4American (May 24, 2014)

VA-Sawyer said:


> The videos are pretty good, except I see a lot of walking around with running saws and brakes not set.
> Yea, I used to do it too, but I had a ground foreman that beat it out of me. Thank you Nate.


I used to too, until I one time accidentally nicked my leg with the chain turning pretty good speed, wasnt wearing chaps, but was wearing carhart overhauls and it went right through them and cut me open. Not too deep but since then I use the dern chain brake


----------

